# Recommended tools for adding window to Antec 300?



## Pickles Von Brine (Jan 24, 2009)

I would like to add a side view window to the antec 300 but I do not know what tools I would need. I do not have a drenel but I do have a jigsaw and some snips. How you recommend me to go about putting in a window? What kind of window should I use? Acrylic?


----------



## erocker (Jan 24, 2009)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=72470

Good thread.


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Jan 24, 2009)

Awesome. But I want to mod the existing panel 


What do you guys think of this?


----------



## Marineborn (Jan 24, 2009)

time to bust out the dremel~


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Jan 24, 2009)

Can I rent one at home depot or something?


----------



## Marineborn (Jan 24, 2009)

not sure but you cant get them at walmart for fairly cheap these days, get a few cutting discs it burns threw them fast


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Jan 24, 2009)

Okay. Should I tape of areas to protect them? How thick of plastic panel should I use?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 24, 2009)

Ok first off not to bash the first two answers but both ideas are going to take way too long and make a real mess out of the curves you want.

IMO I say use a drill to set a hole in each bit you want to remove, then use a jig saw (with a fine tooth metal blade in it) to make the cuts.

Blue painters tape its better to cover the whole thing in ...draw on that then cut away!

Thickness of the plexi or acrylic is up to you. no set thickness is required.


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks. That is what I was thinking. How teeth on the blade should I use? 24?


----------



## JC316 (Jan 24, 2009)

Dremel would be your best bet. As said, get lots of discs as they burn them fast. Also, make SURE that you have a long sleeved shirt and safety glasses on while using one. I have seen, and felt those discs separate at 10,000RPM.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 24, 2009)

OmegaAI said:


> Awesome. But I want to mod the existing panel
> 
> 
> What do you guys think of this?





Marineborn said:


> not sure but you cant get them at walmart for fairly cheap these days, get a few cutting discs it burns threw them fast




Chieftec panel ? ( i know he says Antec but dam looks dead like one).  Looks like one and would probably take a fair few disks ( about 10 ) to cut though that. 

And yeah you can pick one up for like $35 if you do not need more than 1-2 speeds which you will not if it's only going to be for cutting.

I love my dremel it's helped around the house more than enough and had it about 3 years or more now and still kicks ass.  Worth spending a little more on the more adjustable speed ones as they can be used for sanding the edges and stuff after.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 24, 2009)

the whole reason i say the dremmel is a bad idea is the cutoff wheels arent made for cutting curves. forcing it to do so will only cause you to burn through a ton of discs, as making them cut a round line will bind them and snap em right off!


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah, I have used a dremel in the past and know about the snapping discs (had on cut my forehead open). I think the jigsaw is a good idea. So going though the back or the front? I am thinking front.


----------



## Marineborn (Jan 24, 2009)

dont forget to take the panel off your case...LOLZ!


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Jan 24, 2009)

I knew that. I will not be doing this for a bit (because I do not have the $$$) but once I do, I will let you all know how it went .


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 24, 2009)

I taped the outer side and cut from that side as well. also look into a fine tipped file just in case, also for final finish it will help to remove any burrs.


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Jan 24, 2009)

Yes I was going to do that anyway. I am going to file down the edges so they are round (and maybe paint the case again black with a gloss). Would plexiglass work or would acrylic be better?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 24, 2009)

OmegaAI said:


> Yes I was going to do that anyway. I am going to file down the edges so they are round (and maybe paint the case again black with a gloss). Would plexiglass work or would acrylic be better?



plexi scratches easier but it's a ton cheaper to buy. Acrylic wont scratch as easy but is a bit harder to locate, as well as the cost increase.


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Jan 24, 2009)

Okay. I if I got plexiglass, how much would it cost? Also would it crack if I used a jig to cut it?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 24, 2009)

yes it is sort of brittle but it is able to be trimed to size to fit. I say just cut it larger than the cutaways, and paste a big square of it on the inside as one piece for a window. You can use 3M double sided foam tape or glue it, whichever.


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Jan 24, 2009)

I like the foam tape. Thanks sounds good 

Also where can I get plexi and where can I get acrylic.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 24, 2009)

local hardware stores should have plexi and may also cut it to size for you. the acrylic is going to be harder to find. May have to research it through goggle with you zip code in the search window.


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Jan 25, 2009)

how thick of plexi do I need? I was thinking 1/16 in.. would that work>


----------



## viczulis (Jan 25, 2009)

yea sneekypeets way would be the best way, the more teeth on blades the better. That or an 1/8 would be good. Home depot and lowes sell and will cut, but colors or thicker pieces are special order.

Good luck. Pretty easy to do just take your time and drill a few holes for stating points etc.


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes I understand thanks so much guys


----------



## Midnite8 (Jan 25, 2009)

all you really need is a dremel, jigsaw, some of that blue painters tape, a ruler, and the infamous "tape of god, aka adhesive tape"


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Jan 25, 2009)

:/ I just destroyed my design so I decided just to go with a window and just have the last inch or so of metal all the way around left. The fan will be on the acrylic itself and moved up a half inch (for more cooling on the chipset)


----------



## Braveheart (Jan 25, 2009)

uuuh, dremels are great for some stuff....but not for that design, use a jigsaw, i have one and when i get my pics up you can see what you can cut with a jigaw.


----------



## intel igent (Jan 25, 2009)

plasma cutter!


----------

